# World City Rebus #27



## debodun (Jul 27, 2021)

Guess the city suggested by the graphic:


----------



## Pink Biz (Jul 27, 2021)

*Manila*


----------



## debodun (Jul 27, 2021)

Yep, that's it.


----------

